# Pda's



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

This is a question for all you PDA users out there. I am currently looking to replace my trusty Palm m125 PDA. The only problem is, I don't know what to upgrade with. Does anybody have any experience with both a palm based unit, as well as a pocket pc based unit, and can give me a comparison?

I have narrowed things down to either the PalmOne Tungstun E, or one of the Dell Axim's. I just want to know a little more about the windows based units before I make the decision.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim,

I am a former Palm user, now with a Pocket PC. Which is best? Easy, my old Sharp Wizard!









No, seriously, the old wizard was the most friendly PDA I have ever used. Among other things, it had an actual keyboard, usable while driving! Don't even say what you are thinking, I know, I know!









Between the Palm and Pocket PC, I really like the Palm O/S better (plus it had a great astromony program available I can't get on the Pocket PC), and it's not Microsoft!!!. What the Pocket PC has going for it is compatibility with MS Office software (Outlook, Excel, Word), and comes with lite versions of them. In that regard it makes the Pocket PC more useful to me overall.

Still, I sure do like the Palm O/S.









Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I carry a Treo 90. They no longer make it but new ones are available from Ebay for very little. It has a high resolution color screen, a built in keyboard, tons of memory and runs on the Palm OS. This unit was manufactured by Handspring which has been purchased by Palm.

Reverie


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I've got a five year old Blackberry. No color, no games. Just email and contacts. Our firm's enterprise system won't support anything else. Drag.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've had an ipaq for years, its finally about dead. I would recommend looking at the Dell hand held. I may switch to a Palm just because its not MS, but I do like the ease of use and features the PocketPC has.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I am currently using the Dell Axim and have been very pleased with it. I switched to the Pocket PC OS from the Palm OS for compatability reasons.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use a piece of paper in my wallet







. It's compatible with my OS and rarely crashes.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

camping479 said:


> I use a piece of paper in my wallet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an old Palm III. The thing just won't die so I cannot justify buying a new one yet. Maybe if a drop it








Crash

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mike, my paper always crashed. I would forget to take it out of my pocket, and it would not survive the washing machine.....









I haven't washed the Palm.......yet!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I switched to the Pocket PC OS from the Palm OS for compatability reasons.


Compatability -- the same issue we have found at work. For wifi, vpn, pptp, etc, the Pocket PC seems to have the edge. Not that the palm won't work, but your odds of success seem to go up with the pocket pc.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Vdub,

That is exactly what we have found at work as well. I rather liked the Palm OS but I had to switch.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, I see that there are mixed feelings out there. Like I mentioned, my short list is down to the Tungsten E, or the Dell Axim. One concern that I have is the ease of battery replacement. It is my understanding that the PalmOne batteries must be changed by a qualified service tech, and this costs almost as much as a new PDA, (that's the reason my father traded up from his IIIc). Can anyone tell me if the Dell has the same drawback. Also, has anyone had a unit for any amount of time that needed replacement of the battery?

I am inclined to stay with the Palm, as most of the software I currently have should work. The Office compatibility, especially Outlooks Calendar is keeping the Dell in the running.

Thanks for all the feedback. I just wish you could get these on a 90 day trial basis for evaluation, and do a side by side comparision. Wouldn't that be a perfect world.....

Tim


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

vdub said:


> > I switched to the Pocket PC OS from the Palm OS for compatability reasons.
> 
> 
> Compatability -- the same issue we have found at work. For wifi, vpn, pptp, etc, the Pocket PC seems to have the edge. Not that the palm won't work, but your odds of success seem to go up with the pocket pc.
> [snapback]23525[/snapback]​


wifi, vpn, pptp, what's that? As vdub already knows, I work in an environment where anything that can communicate with anything else is not allowed.

As for battery replacement... I've used various models of Palms and PocketPCs (in my previous life). In my experience, the battery will outlast the device. If your battery needs replacing, your Palm/PocketPC is probably ready for replacing also.

dak


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ha! You guys and your secrets, DAK! You don't know what you are missing.









Many companies are now installing wifi, but it's inheirently unsecure, as in very unsecure. If it's out in the free air, then you can pick it up and "listen in". A number of hacker programs have been written to take advantage of this. So to defeat the bad guys, you encrypt the signal. VPN (virutal private network) and PPTP (point to point tunneling protocal) encrypt and encapsulate the signal to make it more secure.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't think communications will be a major issue, as I will sync with the cable, and don't think I will be communicating with anyone and the theory on the battery sounds like it makes sense. I only bring it up because of my fathers experience. The m125 that I have now uses two "AAA" batteries, and they last for about a month.

How long does the average charge last on todays models rechargables?

Tim


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> How long does the average charge last on todays models rechargables?
> 
> [snapback]23553[/snapback]​


I have the Palm Tungsten E. As I can't take it into my office, it rarely gets charged. I actually remember to bring it in from the car about once every two weeks or so to charge at home. Prior to that, I had the old Palm V, which I bought when they first came out. I can't remember when it was, but I had had that one for several years and it still worked flawlessly until the glue on the back panel wore out and I decided to take a closer look at the insides of the Palm. Oops.

dak


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Tim,

I have the Dell Axim X30 and I can switch out the battery in a matter of seconds if needed. I have never needed to switch the battery however. I am not a heavy user and a single charge can last me for over a week or even longer at times. My only issue with the Dell is that it does not fit very well in my hand. From what I can tell they have fixed that with the X50 but I have not had the opportunity to hold that model.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

For what it's worth, I was tired of carrying both a PDA and cell phone so I looked at the Treo, but too big and a large keyboard!

Bought a Samsung i500 tri mode cell phone and Palm PDA in one small package. I use grafitti for input and really have no regrets. There is a PC version I believe also, but I like the Palm OS.
With SprintPCS, I connect directly to the internet with a sync cable to my laptop and use Mozilla for mail. Even connect to company VPN.

Outbackgeorgia


----------

